# alle Premiere Layer in Timeline von AfterEffects importieren



## fx001 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich nutze AE CS5.5 und Premiere Pro CS5.5
In Premiere wurde die vielen kleinen Footeges auf die Audispuren kooerdiniert. Die Premiere-Timeline mit den gesetzten FIlmschnipseln wolte ich nun 1:1 an deren Positionen in der Premiere-Timeline nach After Effects importieren.
DIe Adobe Hilfeseite gibt dafür folgende Anleitung: 



> Wählen Sie „Datei“ (Windows) bzw. „Ablage“ (Mac OS) > „Importieren“ > „Adobe Premiere Pro-Projekt“.
> 
> Bei Auswahl von „Importieren“ > „Adobe Premiere Pro-Projekt“ werden nur die Adobe Premiere Pro-Projekte angezeigt.
> Wählen Sie ein Projekt aus und klicken Sie auf „OK“.
> ...



Wenn ich der Anleitung befolge, werden alle Footages in das "Project"-Fenster geladen. DIe Timeline bleibt leer.
Zwischen den Footages liegt eine Sequenz01. Wenn ich diese in die Timeline ziehe, ist das mein geschnittener Film allerdings auf eine einzelne Ebene reduziert!

Was muss ich machen, damit die Timeline in Premiere Pro mit all seinen Ebenenen 1:1 in After Effects übergeben wird?

Schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (6. Mai 2012)

In After Effects gibt es unter Datei den Punkt Importieren. Da gibt es den Unterpunkt "Premiere Projekt". Nchdem es geladen wurde, ein Doppelklick auf die irgendwo darin steckende Komposition, voilá. Dein Fehler ist, dass Du sie in eine andere Komposition reinziehst anstatt jene Komposition zu öffnen. Was Du machst, nennt sich Nesting - Komposition in Komposition.

mfg chmee


----------

